# Temp Insurance



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wife is getting a company car end of September, 10days after her insurance expires. Wondering as I'm insured to drive other cars on my policy to save insuring hers for a month could we swap cars. So as she's named driver on mine that'll be fine but am I ok driving hers?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I may be wrong here but something sticks in my mind that this drive other cars is on condition it's insured fully by someone


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Will_G said:


> I may be wrong here but something sticks in my mind that this drive other cars is on condition it's insured fully by someone


You'll have to check what your certificate says but as above I'm pretty sure most only allow you to drive a car with 3rd party cover if it's already insured.


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

Even if you are insured to drive other cars, third party cover is all that is provided. The car that you don't own but are driving under your policy must be insured by the person who owns it. If you see what I mean? 

The best option would be to extend your wife's policy by a month which should cost you around £80 or so. I had to do this early this year after I had bought a new car but hadn't sold the old one but needed insurance in order to offer test drives.


----------

